# Vanguard 18 HP Plug problems



## DaveL (Jun 6, 2010)

I own a Max 6 wheeler ATV with a Brigg Vanguard 18 Hp horizontal engine. I purchased it use 2 years ago and when I first got it I had a surging problem which turned out to be a plugged up carburetor from sitting all winter with untreated gas in it. I rebuilt the carb and cleaned all the orifices and it seemed to run better but started to have spark plug carbon issues shortly after that.

I have changed the plugs, (RC14YC), checked the lifter settings, cleaned the carburetor again, checked the key in the flywheel, installed new air cleaner, set the lean/rich setting on the carb., etc...

Since last fall the time between plug fouling has gotten shorter, from about 20 hours of operation to just a few minutes. With clean plugs it runs and idles great and has lots of power, does not use oil or smoke.

Engine Model # 350447
Type 1026 E1
Code 99030411


----------

